# Blanket from Litter for New Puppy?



## Jack Meirod (May 29, 2013)

I've read in a number of places that it may be a good idea to put a blanket with the scent of mom and littermates in a crate with a new puppy. I've also heard that it is a bad idea, although I'm not sure why. Intuitively, it makes sense, at least for the first few nights to comfort the puppy in a new and strange environment. On the other hand, it might make sense not to confuse the puppy but rather get it used to its new home and family "cold turkey." What are people's views on this?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We have always had a blanket or toy from the breeder and have never had an issue. Infact Sage would drag it out of her crate and play with it during the day....she didn't chew on it but would roll and paw at it. After abt a week I washed it and she was still fine!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I have found that you get a lot more sleep going the blanket route.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

All of my puppies go home with a soft toy that has been in their pen with them. I think it helps the adjustment, even if just a little bit.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never done that but it makes sense. The thing that seemed to make the most difference was having the crate in the bedroom rather than another location in the house.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

We did the blanket thing. I took an old baby blanket when I went to visit the breeder. She put it in with the puppies the last night Rocket was there.
She also sent home a stuffed toy that Rocket's mom had played with.

I think it really helps them settle in.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly's breeder gave me a stuffed animal that had been in the own with the puppies. We still have it and it is one of the few toys Molly chose to leave intact. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our breeder sent us home with a nice stuffie with the litter's scent. We used it for a while and now I've got it safely stored away, part of his "treasure box". We also bought a DAP adapter/diffuser with dog appeasing phermone. This is what it's supposed to do:



> Reduce signs of stress associated with new puppy or shelter dog adoption or transition from a breeder
> Reduce signs of stress from loud noises such as fireworks or thunderstorms
> Clinically proven effective and veterinarian recommended; drug free
> Contains 1 diffuser and 1 48 mL refill; additional refills sold separately
> ...


Amazon.com: Comfort Zone with DAP for Dogs Diffuser and Single Refill: Pet Supplies

We did this for two reasons- to help the puppy transition to his new forever home and also to keep our older Golden calmer with the huge change in his life. I think it helped, but I cannot be certain. Our vet recommended we do this as they use it in the exam rooms in the clinic and see how it helps dogs calm down.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Our breeder had me (since I would be the primary caregiver) wear an old shirt to bed the day before we picked up Harry. She then rubbed the shirt on Harry's mom so it would have the scent of his old and new moms. We also got a Snuggle Puppy for him and rubbed that on mom and his litter mates. It has a battery operated "heartbeat" and you can put hand warmers inside so it feels like they are with another puppy. We put it in his crate and there was never a peep out of him. We removed the "heart" and warmers long ago, but Harry still loves to sleep with his Snuggle Puppy. He is very gentle with it. If we ask Harry if he wants to snuggle, he will run get snuggle puppy and come back so someone can lay on the floor with him.

Snuggle Puppies - Snuggle Puppy - In Stock


----------



## Jack Meirod (May 29, 2013)

Thanks! Seems pretty unanimous in favor of doing this. I ordered a snuggle puppy as well. Our crate will be downstairs by the backdoor for crate training convenience, but I'll be sleeping in the den right near the crate for the first week or so.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Our breeder sent us home with a stinky old stuffed animal her and her littermates would play with.


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

I bought Sandwich this lovey before I picked her up: Amazon.com: Carter's Plush Security Blanket, Love You Duck: Baby

We rubbed it all over her mom and litter mates. I think it made a big difference. She slept with it and spent time chewing it. It also seemed to keep her amused and busy whenever she was getting rowdy and out of hand. The duck-head made it really easy for her to carry around.


----------



## Ritter'sMom (Apr 20, 2013)

We mailed the breeder a stuffed dog toy that lived with the litter. It came with Ritter and to this day he still loves it. Sandwich is adorable!


----------

